# New Boat Rod



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Needed a rod to pair with my Tekota 500 for boat toggin' and decided on the BPS brand Offshore Angler Freestyle Jigging Stick. It's rated 4-7.5 oz and 40-80 lb test (off the top of my head). It is extremely thin. Chump and I put a 10oz cannonball on the end to see the action and it looks good. 

The Good: Thin, lightweight, good triangular type foregrip, distance from reel seat to butt is good to put under your arm, lifetime warranty, sensitive tip, good balance with the tekota reel.

The Bad: Might be a little "lightweight". Thinking I should have gone with the one rated up to 8oz and 100lb. line. We'll see during the next trip.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

I still can't believe how thin and light it is. It's definitely thinner and lighter than most of my freshwater sticks. And those only go up to 1oz.

Can't wait until they get the larger one in stock.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

That rod is plenty with that reel if it's rated at what you said . Are you planning on deep-dropping ? Will you be fishing lead up to and over 20 oz ? Let me know what the main purpose of the rod will be . If it's just for seabass and tog , in waters up to 200 feet , you'll be fine . I'll have to take a look at the rod online . For togging and most other bottom fishing I like the Toriums myself and the Tekotas for trolling . JMTC


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Is this the one ? If so , you'll be fine for tog and such . Those ratings look like they're rated for braid and the only time you might need going over 80lb is in really deep water and you would want a different reel and rod anyway . My go-to tog rod is a 6'3" Guide Series musky rod thats rated for 40 lb and 4 oz . Bass Pro has the exact same rod , made in the same factory for the same price as Gander Mountain . I'd put them up against some of the St. Croixs I have . Price ? $39.99 all day long . 
Offshore Angler® Offshore Extreme™ Freestyle Jigging Trigger Rods




Offshore Angler® Offshore Extreme™ 
Every rod in this series benefits from our proprietary Slit Carbon Powerwall construction which strengthens blank material by up to 40%. And every model was designed from scratch, often requiring completely new tooling for reel seats and other components. The result is a perfect match of features to function.
We developed these sticks specifically for hte deadly hybrid jigging technique from Japan which uses fine-diameter superbraid and bar jigs top-rigged with dual swinging hooks. Revolutionary Type II Slit Carbon Powerwall Construction and top-line componentry, including Fuji® guides and reel seat give you a rod that's extremely lightweight, highly sensitive, and brutally strong--to make jigging more fun and productive than ever.

Action: 
MH = Medium Heavy 
H = Heavy 




Place Order Below







Have you used this product? Be the first to Write a Review. 

Product Reviews
Order
Qty Our
Price Item
Number Description Size Model 
$99.99 38-154-456-00
Read Item Notice
1 below 30-80 LBS
2-1/2-7 OZ 6'6" M OE66MT 
$99.99 38-154-458-00
Read Item Notice
1 below 50-100 LBS
5-8-1/2 OZ 6'6" MH OE66MHT


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Next time you're in Bass Pro , check this out :http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=44305&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults They've lowered the price to $29.99 . Thats just like a [email protected]#$#%^ , you just can't beat it !


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

OL, that's the Lep Stick I recommended to this fine bunch of reubens. They didn't like it because it was too short (it's too bad they don't make it in a 7' length). But, when they go on sale, it's available for $19.99


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> OL, that's the Lep Stick I recommended to this fine bunch of reubens. They didn't like it because it was too short (it's too bad they don't make it in a 7' length). But, when they go on sale, it's available for $19.99


I guess I'm not one of those fine reubs, cause I did get one last week. And they are on sale starting tomorrow for $20. 

I also went to check out that boat rod last night, and for the rating, it's got to be one of the thinnest and lightest rods out there. It's definitely lighter than my GS series muskie rod. I'm getting one!


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey OL,

Yep, that's the one that F&C had. It is absolutely light and makes me actually want to check out the heavier one. But yes, I think it is meant for braids, and hence, why it's rated for such a high rating.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

$20.00 ??? Well I don't have a toggin rod and that is a price I like so I may stop by BPS on my way home from work this week. Is the sale on all week?

I have to tell ya ... having to drive by BPS on the way home w/o stopping takes some serious willpower !!!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Cyg, The sale lasts until the 4th. The muskie rods are near the wall where the fishing line is and on the row closest to the fly shop.


----------

